# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake Testocyp pak From Spain.

## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

Hi guys this one is fake and soon i will have lab analize results to post here.

PB

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Thanks for info !!

----------


## jesse_james

Thanks bro!

----------


## Seajackal

AJfina have used this one, Hey AJ what about this pic above, do you think
it's fake? MMM, why are you posting so many FAKE pics over here, I saw
your Sustanon from Turkey and it looks a little different from the ones we
were accustomed to see over here which were writen TESTOETERON instead
of TESTOSTERON in one of the ester names. Where did you get those fakes
from? Thanks anyway for the headsup, man!

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

Seajackal The reason I am posting this fakes are because I want to help people to stay away from them. I dont use or take any advantage weed fakes I just got them from a friend in Spain and I buy them under the conscience and the price of knowing that those ware fake.
I will send these samples to a friend from one board and he will send a copie of the lab to me because I know they are fake but I just dont know what they have inside. the guy told me that they have half the quantitys but for me thats crap a copie its just a copie and not worth a single cent.

----------


## ajfina

yes they look kinda like the one i had , last box and vial sent it to bos they may going to add that one to the new anabolics 2006 not sure
mines were good they sure worked for me

----------


## Seajackal

Nice to know that you're one of our mates, MMM! Welcome to the team
against fakes/fakers/scammers!

----------


## ajfina

MMM can u please check the lot number on those testocyp

----------


## MichaelCC

Another "fake stuff" from "Maryland ..". I like this guy, but it's funny for me to read his threads  :Smilie: . He posted only fakes. But I understand he can help us.
Hey "Maryland .." - post some REAL stuff from your friend from Spain - for example Zambon winny, Primobolan , enanthate , Sustanon - not just only fakes. People can start to thinking, you have only fakes  :Smilie:

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> Another "fake stuff" from "Maryland ..". I like this guy, but it's funny for me to read his threads . He posted only fakes. But I understand he can help us.
> Hey "Maryland .." - post some REAL stuff from your friend from Spain - for example Zambon winny, Primobolan , enanthate , Sustanon - not just only fakes. People can start to thinking, you have only fakes


ok bro i will do it...

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> yes they look kinda like the one i had , last box and vial sent it to bos they may going to add that one to the new anabolics 2006 not sure
> mines were good they sure worked for me


Maybe BOS will send you a free Anabolics 2006 for sending in samples  :Smilie:

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> Nice to know that you're one of our mates, MMM! Welcome to the team
> against fakes/fakers/scammers!


thanks  :Wink:

----------


## ajfina

> Maybe BOS will send you a free Anabolics 2006 for sending in samples


thats what they sayd if they use it

----------

